# 22 LR in 22 Magnum chamber?



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Does anyone one know if I can shoot 22 LR through a bolt action 22 Magnum? I'm not looking for accuracy, just for point blank head shots while trapping.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

No you can not. The casing size is different.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

No.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

absolutely not!!!!!!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I never realized that the 2 rounds have different case, rim, and bullet diameters until I looked up the specs a few minutes ago. I always figured that the magnum just had a longer case for increased powder capacity. I don't own a .22 mag, but I'm thinking about picking one up. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

supercanoe said:


> I never realized that the 2 rounds have different case, rim, and bullet diameters until I looked up the specs a few minutes ago. I always figured that the magnum just had a longer case for increased powder capacity. I don't own a .22 mag, but I'm thinking about picking one up. Thanks for the replies.


.22 mag is an outstanding round and makes a good side piece when trapping, IMO. Heritage Arms makes some really inexpensive .22 and .22 mag revolvers, like $200, that are perfect side arms for banging around in the bush if you are looking for an affordable side piece as opposed to a long gun. I don't own one but have a couple friends that do and are really surprised and pleased with them.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've had several of the heritage revolvers. In my opinion they are the perfect trapping gun. There are obviously better quality guns out there, but for $200 I don't care to drag them through the swamp or whacking a catch over the head with them occasionally to save on ammo and noise. More than a few squirrels and rabbits have fell to it in between sets as well. We'll worth the price.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a Heritage in 22 LR that I carry for trapping. I picked it up for $120 at a pawn shop in like new condition. I treat it like a red headed step child. I have been impressed by the lack of rust on it after getting rained on and muddy. I don't if they have a blued finish on them, it almost looks like paint.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

+1 on the heritage rough rider. Got interchangeable cylinders and is perfect for dispatching larger varmints with the .22 mag. Great deal.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Can+22+mag+shoot+22lr


----------

